

Trigger.io v1.4 available: Facebook SDK integration, QR scanning - amirnathoo
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2012/07/24/v1-4-platform-released/

======
untog
Alright, I'll be the one to say it: all of these have been available as
PhoneGap plugins for a long, long time.

This is the problem with building a paid-for subscription service like this-
no-one is going to help you. By the nature of being open source, PhoneGap has
a ton of developers willing to donate their time to extend the existing
functionality in any which way you could want.

~~~
ukd1
Unfortunately PhoneGap sucked to get started on the last time I tried it.
Trigger, I had an app running about 2 minutes after getting to their website.
PhoneGaps cool as it's opensource, Trigger is cool as it just works, has
support and great docs.

I'd suggest you give it a try. p.s. I do not work for trigger.

------
fredsters_s
This just keeps getting better and better. I know of several non-coders whose
'learning to code' project was building a working iPhone app, all because of
Trigger.io! Badass.

~~~
subpixel
I'm in that boat - I'd love to see a showcase of apps built with trigger.io,
however informal

~~~
amirnathoo
Yes, when we get a spare sec we do need to add that to our site. Here's a
taster:

<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hojoki/id525010205?mt=8>

<https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fanium.app>

<http://parisboo.com/>

<http://itunes.apple.com/se/app/skovik/id465972002>

------
felixchan
More great features. The Facebook ask integration is huge!

------
Killswitch
I love Trigger.io! Great work guys!

------
DanielRibeiro
Really nice. I'd love to see you guys do some coffeescript/clojurescript
samples as well.

